# Coates Golf Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to the state of Florida for the playing of the Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers. This tournament has a Wednesday start, and will conclude on Saturday (thus avoiding Super Bowl Sunday). 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here the leaders after round 1: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-7 
2	Kelly Tan	-4	
2	Candie Kung	-4	
2	Sei Young Kim	-4	
2	Kim Kaufman	-4	
2	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-4	
2	In Gee Chun	-4	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the rain shortened 2nd round: (round will be completed Friday morning): 

1	Lydia Ko	-7	thru 17 
1	Ha-Na Jang	-7	Did not start 
3	Haru Nomura	-6	Finished 
3	Kelly Tan	-6	3 
5	Lizette Salas	-5	16 
5	Xi Yu Lin	-5	16 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

It's been a great tournament so far I love watching Ko. The course is a thing of beauty.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The second round is now complete. 

Here are the leaders: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-7	
2	Haru Nomura	-6	
2	Lydia Ko	-6	
4	Sei Young Kim	-5	
4	Xi Yu Lin	-5	
4	Lizette Salas	-5	
4	Lexi Thompson	-5	
4	Jessica Korda	-5	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The third round was suspended due to darkness. They will try to finish the 3rd round tomorrow morning, and should complete round 4 if the weather cooperates. They will not re-pair players. 

Here are the leaders when play was suspended: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-7	6 
1	Lydia Ko	-7	6 
3	Kim Kaufman	-6	12 
3	Sei Young Kim	-6	8 
3	Lexi Thompson	-6	7 
3	Jessica Korda	-6	6 
3	Haru Nomura	-6	6 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-11	
2	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-9	
3	In Gee Chun	-8	
3	Sei Young Kim	-8	
3	Lydia Ko	-8	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented by R+L Carriers Preview & Pairings


----------

